# Good Dessert Recipe?



## Central PA Cowboy (Mar 23, 2020)

Anyone have a good dessert recipe?


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Mar 23, 2020)

Amazing pie https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/15994/chocolate-bourbon-pecan-pie/


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 24, 2020)

Blue Bunny! RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 24, 2020)

Smoked Apple Dumplings, with Candied Pecans and Bourbon Caramel Sauce, lots of pics and recipes
					

We were invited for diner with some friends last night. She always makes a fantastic traditional Cuba dish for our get togethers. This year it was her Seafood Paella.  I of course want to hold up my end by bringing something form the smoker. But the Paella presented a real challenge, don't only...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



I've done a version of these . Good stuff . 



sawhorseray said:


> Blue Bunny!


That's breakfast around here . Any later in the day , I have to sleep standing up .


----------

